# Prop size for my 50hp Johnson



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

We need more details about your hull and a pic would also be helpful


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is the link of my boat I have just finished re-doing.
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1328035376/0#0


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

id start with a 15p or a 17p, all 2cyl jonnyrudes run a 13" diameter wheel though ive seen some vary a half inch in both smalller and larger dia. but 13" is your most common id go with the 17 if its just gonna be you and a small amount of gear and the 15 if youre gonna be loaded to the gills with two people in the boat

keep in mind that propping is trial and error so .... get a base line including WOT rpm and post that back up here and we'll be able to help you more.


----------



## Low_Life (Feb 27, 2009)

> I have a 1998-200 model 50HP Johnson 2 cylinder I just picked up. I am curious of what prop size I should be running. It is going on a 14' fiberglass boat. Thanks for any help you guys can give me!!


I'm selling a 15 pitch for that motor which I cant use at
this time. It is a stainless OMC SST original which went for
around 325.00 originally. I want $100.00 for it. Let me know
if you're interested. I posted it in the boating, fishing sale
for sale section. It's on the second page. My info is there
so let me know if you're interested.


----------

